# Problème Bluetooth



## Lucou26 (7 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

J'ai reçu mon iMac 21,5  4K aujourd'hui acheté chez Darty. Il est sous El Capitan !
Je suis dans l'impossibilité de faire fonctionner le clavier et la souris sans fil, ces périphériques 
ne sont pas reconnus par le bluetooth, je trouve cela étrange?
L'imac agit comme si le bluetooth était absent, d'ailleurs il n'apparait même pas dans les préférences réseau ?
Je voudrais savoir si ce problème à déjà été constaté sur les iMac de 2015 et s'il y a une solution pour le résoudre avant que je passe par le SAV ? 
Apres plusieurs recherches sur le forum je n'ai pas trouvé ou su trouver un sujet concernant cet ennui de parcours.
Je vous remercie pour vos réponses, sachant qu'ici il y a des experts émérites...


----------



## achesse (7 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

A tout hasard,est-ce que le Bluetooth est activé dans les "Préférences Système " ?. Sinon cliquer sur l'icône , un bouton apparait alors en-dssous avec "Bluetooth activé" .


----------



## Lucou26 (7 Novembre 2015)

Dans préférences système il est carrément absent le bluetooth, j'espère qu'ils n'ont pas oublié de faire l'installation du module, lol.
Normalement dans préférences système, puis dans réseau, il devrait apparaitre pour le paramètrer, c'est ce que je trouve de bizarre?
Sur mon autre iMac je n'ai pas eu ce souci.
Merci pour ta contribution.


----------



## achesse (7 Novembre 2015)

Je crois avoir connu ce genre de déboires. Il me semble qu'après avoir passé un coup d'Onyx (gratuit, téléchargeable sur Titanium.Free.fr)
l'icône de Bluetooth est réapparue dans le dossier des Préférences, et après avoir cliqué dessus le Bluetooth s'est activé.
A essayer bien sûr !


----------



## okeeb (8 Novembre 2015)

Et vérifiez que le partage bluetooth est activé dans les paramètres....

Okeeb.


----------



## Lucou26 (8 Novembre 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> Et vérifiez que le partage bluetooth est activé dans les paramètres....
> 
> Okeeb.


Merci, mais je ne comprends pas bien car l'appareil est flambant neuf, déballé hier matin, normalement c'est automatique, le clavier et la souris devraient être reconnus automatiquement !
Mystère ce truc, sinon tout fonctionne à merveille, écran magnifique, cela me change me mon ancien iMac de 2007 que j'utilise toujours.
Je vais continuer mes investigations et attendre quelques contributions avant de demander l'échange contre un autre.
Lucou26


----------



## okeeb (8 Novembre 2015)

Lucou26 a dit:


> Merci, mais je ne comprends pas bien car l'appareil est flambant neuf, déballé hier matin, normalement c'est automatique, le clavier et la souris devraient être reconnus automatiquement !
> Mystère ce truc, sinon tout fonctionne à merveille, écran magnifique, cela me change me mon ancien iMac de 2007 que j'utilise toujours.
> Je vais continuer mes investigations et attendre quelques contributions avant de demander l'échange contre un autre.
> Lucou26


Non, ce n'est pas automatique, il faut activer ce partage avant qu'OSX n'accepte les connexions entrantes si mes souvenirs sont bons.


----------



## Lucou26 (8 Novembre 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas automatique, il faut activer ce partage avant qu'OSX n'accepte les connexions entrantes si mes souvenirs sont bons.



Si ce n'est pas automatique ils pourraient le spécifier dans le petit livret de démarrage rapide, car là je suis perdu, pourtant c'est loin d'être mon premier Mac.
Oui mais tu l'actives ou ce partage okeeb ???
Merci pour tes réponses.


----------



## Lucou26 (8 Novembre 2015)

Lucou26 a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas automatique ils pourraient le spécifier dans le petit livret de démarrage rapide, car là je suis perdu, pourtant c'est loin d'être mon premier Mac.
> Oui mais tu l'active ou ce partage okeeb ???
> Merci pour tes réponses.


----------



## drs (8 Novembre 2015)

les nouveaux souris/trackpad doivent à priori être connecté en filaire une première fois pour faire l'apparaige


----------



## okeeb (8 Novembre 2015)

Si c'est par le partage, c'est dans paramètres / partage.


----------



## Lucou26 (8 Novembre 2015)

drs a dit:


> les nouveaux souris/trackpad doivent à priori être connecté en filaire une première fois pour faire l'apparaige



Merci pour ton message, je suis allé vers le lien que tu as mis. J'ai branché le clavier puis après la souris, rien n'y fait, les préférences bluetooth n'apparaissent même pas ? Gros mystère ce truc, j'en suis gavé, lol.
Je commence par me dire que cet iMac doit avoir un défaut !


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2015)

C'est en effet très étrange ?


Lucou26 a dit:


> Je commence par me dire que cet iMac doit avoir un défaut !


Si tu es vraiment sûr de ne pas avoir l'cône Bluetooth dans les Préférences Système...





...redémarre, tu maintiens les touches cmd+R et tu fais une réinstallation par dessus l'OS X en cours.

Tu fais comment pour ouvrir et voir le contenu de certains dossiers, vu que que ta Magic Mouse 2 ne fonctionne pas ? Avec une souris filaire ?


----------



## drs (8 Novembre 2015)

Et en allant dans Pomme > A propos de ce Mac, puis ensuite en cliquant sur le bouton Rapport Système, tu as la liste de tous les éléments de ton mac.
En cliquant sur Bluetooth dans le panneau de gauche (Onglet Matériel, 5ème ligne), vois-tu bien la carte Bluetooth ou bien un message disant qu'aucun périphérique n'est installé?


----------



## Lucou26 (8 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> C'est en effet très étrange ?
> 
> Si tu es vraiment sûr de ne pas avoir l'cône Bluetooth dans les Préférences Système...
> 
> ...



Justement l'icône est absente des préférences système. Oui j'utilise une souris filaire Apple que j'ai depuis longtemps ainsi que le clavier filaire de mon iMac 2007.
Tu veux dire repartir à zéro comme pour une première mise en route ? Mais j'ai déjà fais la mises à jour d'El Capitan, cela ne pose pas problème ?


----------



## Lucou26 (8 Novembre 2015)

drs a dit:


> Et en allant dans Pomme > A propos de ce Mac, puis ensuite en cliquant sur le bouton Rapport Système, tu as la liste de tous les éléments de ton mac.
> En cliquant sur Bluetooth dans le panneau de gauche (Onglet Matériel, 5ème ligne), vois-tu bien la carte Bluetooth ou bien un message disant qu'aucun périphérique n'est installé?



Justement je suis déjà allé voire dans le rapport système et effectivement lorsque je clic sur bluetooth il y a de marqué " aucune information trouvée ", vraiment bizaroide cette affaire !


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2015)

Lucou26 a dit:


> Mais j'ai déjà fais la mises à jour d'El Capitan, cela ne pose pas problème ?


Tu veux dire que c'est depuis la dernière MAJ en 10.11.1 ?

Oui mais, avant ça fonctionnait ?


Lucou26 a dit:


> Tu veux dire repartir à zéro comme pour une première mise en route ?


Non, pas de zéro, ça fera juste une installation par dessus sans formatage.


----------



## Lucou26 (8 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu veux dire que c'est depuis la dernière MAJ en 10.11.1 ?
> 
> Oui mais, avant ça fonctionnait ?



Non pas du tout, le problème existait déjà, je voulais simplement dire, si faire un redémarrage avec la dernière mise à jour d'El Capitan ne posait pas de souci !


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2015)

Lucou26 a dit:


> si faire un redémarrage avec la dernière mise à jour d'El Capitan ne posait pas de souci !


Non pas du tout et ça devrait résoudre ton problème _(peut-être ?)_.


----------



## Lucou26 (8 Novembre 2015)

Bon je vais profiter de ce temps exceptionnel pour un début novembre, une petite promenade de santé cet aprem...
Ce soir je vais m'y remettre, drôle ce souci tout de même, apparemment personne n'a eu ces déboires avec le bluetooth avec ces nouveaux iMac !!!


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2015)

Lucou26 a dit:


> apparemment personne n'a eu ces déboires avec le bluetooth avec ces nouveaux iMac !!!


Le mien reçu le 22 octobre ne me pose aucun souci, mais je n'ai que la Magic Mouse 2 et un clavier filaire.


----------



## Caraud (9 Novembre 2015)

iMac 5k reçu , clavier et souris reconnus sans même brancher le cable, j'ai juste configuré le clic droit dans les prefs de la souris .


----------



## Lucou26 (9 Novembre 2015)

J'en conclu qu'il y a un gros souci sur le mien, la qualité Apple est de plus en plus perfectible, en tous les cas ils n'oublient pas de vendre leur machine au prix fort !
C'est tout de même fort de café qu'ils aient oublié de configurer le bluetooth sur mon iMac, j'ose pas y croire tellement que l'erreur serait grotesque !
J'ai téléphonné au SAV de Darty pour un échange, malheureusement mon modèle n'est plus en stock pour le moment, je vais encore devoir attendre.
Alors si je pouvais élucider ce mystère se serait bien, personne aurait une petite idée sur d'éventuelle manip ? d'ailleurs dans le rapport système elle n'apparait pas!
Peut être que sur mon iMac il y a un beugue, carte bluetooth non reconnue ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

Est-ce que tu as fait la MAJ en 10.11.1 ?

Si oui, est-ce que Bluetooth est revenu dans Préférences Système ?

Si non, redémarre en maintenant les touches cmd+R et fais une réinstallation par dessus ton ancien OS X.

Ca n'effacera pas pas tes logiciels, fichiers, dossiers ou données personnelles, si tel était le cass Mais dans tous les cas de figure, en procédant par une réinstallation complète ça remettra obligatoirement le Bluetooth dans les Préférences Système.


----------



## Lucou26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> *Est-ce que tu as fait la MAJ en 10.11.1 ?
> 
> Si oui, est-ce que Bluetooth est revenu dans Préférences Système ?*
> 
> ...



Oui je l'avais fait en pensant résoudre ce couac.
Tu veux dire en appuyant sur 2 touches ( cmd et R ) ou alors ( cmd et + et R sur 3 touches ) ?
Pour l'instant je n'ai pas encore importé tous mes fichiers et logiciels de mon ancien iMac.
Que veux-tu dire par installation complète ? c'est confus comme ça en lisant, lol 
Merci de m'aider !!!


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

Lucou26 a dit:


> Oui je l'avais fait en pensant résoudre ce couac.
> 1) Tu veux dire en appuyant sur 2 touches ( cmd et R ) ou alors ( cmd et + et R sur 3 touches ) ?
> 2) Pour l'instant je n'ai pas encore importé tous mes fichiers et logiciels de mon ancien iMac.
> 3) Que veux-tu dire par installation complète ? c'est confus comme ça en lisant, lol
> Merci de m'aider !!!


1) Non, tu redémarres et tu maintiens les touches cmd et R ensemble jusqu'à voir le lancement de la partition Recovery HD qui affichera une interface avec un minimum d'utilitaires dont la réinstallation.
2) Non, tu ne touches et ne fait rien à ce niveau.
3) Dans la fenêtre qui s'affichera, tu te contentes de sélectionner la Réinstallation sans faire de formatage. Cette installation permettra d'écraser des anciens fichiers qui peuvent être bancals et réinstallera l'intégralité de OS X dont Bluetooth.

Au final, si tu n'as aucune donnée particulière à sauvegarder, ce qui semble être le cas, tu redémarres en maintenant les touches cmd Alt et R ensemble jusqu'à voir l'apparition d'un globe terrestre. Cette option est le téléchargement complet de OS X, soit El Capitan.

Cette fois-ci, il faudra utiliser Utilitaire de disque, formater ton disque interne et ensuite lancer l'installation. Cette autre possibilité est plus longue, car il faudra attendre que le téléchargement de El Capitan se termine et le temps dépendra de la qualité de ta bande passante, mais tu auras un OS X tout neuf et complet.


----------



## Lucou26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> 1) Non, tu redémarres et tu maintiens les touches cmd et R ensemble jusqu'à voir le lancement de la partition Recovery HD qui affichera une interface avec un minimum d'utilitaires dont la réinstallation.
> 2) Non, tu ne touches et ne fait rien à ce niveau.
> 3) Dans la fenêtre qui s'affichera, tu te contentes de sélectionner la Réinstallation sans faire de formatage. Cette installation permettra d'écraser des anciens fichiers qui peuvent être bancals et réinstallera l'intégralité de OS X dont Bluetooth.



Comme je n'ai rien à perdre avant de faire jouer le SAV, je vais essayer.
La réinstallation et le formatage c'est différent, en trois mots tu peux m'expliquer, je ne saisi pas toutes les nuances?  
Merci


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

Lucou26 a dit:


> La réinstallation et le formatage c'est différent, en trois mots tu peux m'expliquer, je ne saisi pas toutes les nuances?


Relis la réponse #26, car j'ai édité mon message.


----------



## Lucou26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Le mien reçu le 22 octobre ne repose aucun souci, mais je n'ai que la Magic Mouse 2 et un clavier filaire.



Excuse nos message ont dû se croiser !


----------



## Lucou26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> 1) Non, tu redémarres et tu maintiens les touches cmd et R ensemble jusqu'à voir le lancement de la partition Recovery HD qui affichera une interface avec un minimum d'utilitaires dont la réinstallation.
> 2) Non, tu ne touches et ne fait rien à ce niveau.
> 3) Dans la fenêtre qui s'affichera, tu te contentes de sélectionner la Réinstallation sans faire de formatage. Cette installation permettra d'écraser des anciens fichiers qui peuvent être bancals et réinstallera l'intégralité de OS X dont Bluetooth.
> 
> ...



Bon, j'ai opté pour la première solution rien n'y a fait, ça commence à me gaver grave ce truc !
L'icone bluetooth n'apparait toujours pas sans les préférences système.
Il me reste peut être la deuxième solution ? Mais ce n'est tout de même pas normal d'en passer par là !
Vive le sérieux des machines Apple !


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

Sur le Bureau, tu maintiens la touche Alt puis un clic sur  qui t'affichera Informations système...

Tu as quoi dans Bluetooth ?


----------



## Lucou26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Sur le Bureau, tu maintiens la touche Alt puis un clic sur  qui t'affichera Informations système...
> 
> Tu as quoi dans Bluetooth ?




Dans bluetooth il y a "Aucune information trouvée", ce qui me ramène à ma première idée, pas de bluetooth installé !
Si c'est vraiment le cas cela manque de sérieux.
Je suis généralement persévérant mais là j'en suis gavé. Je donne ma langue au chat !   
Je vais téléphoner de nouveau au SAV pour s'avoir s'ils ont en stock mon modèle pour un échange. Hier ils en avaient plus !
Si tu as un dernier recours suis preneur, lol  
Merci de m'aider.


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

Si tu n'as aucune information, y'a bien un big problème.

Ton matériel est neuf, téléphone à Apple même si tu l'as acheté ailleurs et vois ce qu'il te propose.


----------



## Lucou26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu n'as aucune information, y'a bien un big problème.
> 
> Ton matériel est neuf, téléphone à Apple même si tu l'as acheté ailleurs et vois ce qu'il te propose.



Certes je l'ai acheté ailleurs mais c'est bien leur matériel que j'ai acheté, toutefois tu crois que je peux les appeler malgré tout ?
Ils vont certainement me dire de passer par le SAV de Darty, parce que à part d'échanger la bécane je ne vois rien d'autre à faire !   
Aussi bien ce problème sera résolu pour en trouver un autre sur la nouvelle bécane.
Je ne fait plus du tout confiance, leurs produits sont hélas de moins en moins fiables, ce n'est pas le 1er ennui que j'ai eu.
Sauf avec mon iMac de 2007, qui lui tourne encore comme une horloge, dommage qu'il n'est plus supporté par les mises à jour, sinon je n'aurai pas fait cet achat.


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

Lucou26 a dit:


> Ils vont certainement me dire de passer par le SAV de Darty,


Il n'y a pas de SAV Darty pour le matériel Apple.

Téléphone, tu ne dis rien, on te demandera quelques informations, peut-être le n° de ta facture, ton n° de série et vois ce qu'il propose.

J'aurais bien aimé voir un screenshot de ce que je t'ai montré en réponse #31, ça me parait plutôt étrange, même très étrange qu'il n'y est rien, aucune information !


----------



## Lucou26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> *Il n'y a pas de SAV Darty pour le matériel Apple.*
> 
> Téléphone, tu ne dis rien, on te demandera quelques informations, peut-être le n° de ta facture, ton n° de série et vois ce qu'il propose.
> 
> J'aurais bien aimé voir un screenshot de ce que je t'ai montré en réponse #31, ça me parait plutôt étrange, même très étrange qu'il n'y est rien, aucune information !



Je ne demande pas un SAV Darty pour le matériel Apple, comme à la Fnac ou toutes enseignes, pendant la garantie d'un an le matériel est échangé ou réparé, mais ayant un dysfonctionnement  dès la sortie du carton je compte bien qu'il me le remplace, ce qui est tout à fait normal.
Ayant téléphoné ce matin à Darty, le magasin de Valence ( ma ville ) est dépourvu d'imac 21,5 4K jusqu'a la fin de la semaine ou début de l'autre, pour l'instant niet.
Je pensais m'en sortir avant de faire marcher le SAV.
Moi aussi je n'y croyais pas, je me suis frotté les yeux plusieurs fois pour être certain d'avoir bien lu, lol.
Dans rapport système puis sur la ligne bluetooth il est marqué " aucune information trouvée ".
Je pense que je vais le remettre gentiment dans sa boite, je ne veux plus le voire cet iMac, sourires.


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

Bon, un petit couac, reviens plus tard quand tu auras ton nouvel iMac.


----------



## daffyb (9 Novembre 2015)

Comme quoi acheter en ligne sur le site Apple est ce qu'il y a encore de plus simple (ce n'est que mon avis).
Néanmoins, à ta place, j'appelle Apple directement, et je ne passerai pas par Darty.


----------



## Lucou26 (9 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> *Comme quoi acheter en ligne sur le site Apple est ce qu'il y a encore de plus simple (ce n'est que mon avis).*
> Néanmoins, à ta place, j'appelle Apple directement, et je ne passerai pas par Darty.



Pour la rapidité je ne trouve pas, j'avais déjà eu un souci avec mon 1er iMac acheté à la Fnac, ils me l'ont échangé illico presto, je compte bien que chez Darty il en sera de même !
Il n'y a pas da magasin Apple dans ma bonne ville de Valence.
Pourquoi tu ne passerais pas par Darty? L'appareil est défectueux à la mise en service, je vais le retourner pour le remplacer après les avoir prévenu.


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

Lucou26 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas da magasin Apple dans ma bonne ville de Valence.


Aucune importance, la plupart du temps c'est un livreur de chez UPS et c'est ultra rapide, bien plus rapide que tu ne pourrais te l'imaginer. Maintenant, c'est toi qui vois, mais Darty devra passer par un Apple Store le plus proche et attendre la livraison avant de te livrer et ça peu mettre un certain temps.

Mais bon, te voilà prévenu, mais c'est toi qui décide.


----------



## Lucou26 (10 Novembre 2015)

Je ne l'ai pas acheté sur l'Apple Store, mais j'ai pris contact avec eux, ils vont m'appeler vers 13h45, je verrais bien ce qu'ils vont me proposer ! Sinon je passerai par le SAV de Darty.
Je vous tiendrais au courant sur la suite de mes péripéties ( démarches, sur les causes de ce souci, et sur la résolution éventuelle sans passer par un échange de la bestiole )...


----------



## Lucou26 (10 Novembre 2015)

Après avoir passé par l’assistance d’Apple je sais maintenant avec certitude que mon Imac à un gros défaut don je n' en avais jamais douté compte tenu des symptômes répertoriés.
J’ai obtenu un échange par le SAV de Darty, à l'acceuil ils ont même pas cherché à comprendre plus longtemps.
Malheureusement le modèle n’est pas en stock, je vais devoir attendre vendredi ou samedi pour le récupérer en magasin, sinon à l’instant ou je vous parle je serai déjà avec mon nouvel Imac, pas rapide le SAV de Darty ?
Maintenant je croise les doigts pour ne pas être emmerdé une nouvelle fois, pas gagné car généralement j’ai la poisse !
Apple décidément ce n’est plus ce que c’était, d’ailleurs le vendeur était étonné par ce défaut peu banal.


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2015)

C'est vraiment pas de chance, mais bon quand tu auras le nouveau, ce ne sera plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.


----------



## Lucou26 (10 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> C'est vraiment pas de chance, mais bon quand tu auras le nouveau, ce ne sera plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.



Tout à fait tu as raison c’est chiant sur le moment. Par contre ça m’a l’air d’être un cas isolé ce souci de bluetooth sur ces tout nouveaux Imac, personne ne s’en plaint pour le moment, ou bien alors ils en ont très peu vendu ? Lol.
Pour les autres à qui cela peut arriver, si vous avez ce genre de souci, direction illico presto au SAV de votre magasin ou celui de l’Apple store, ne pas pinailler comme moi. 
Enfin merci pour votre aide !


----------



## okeeb (11 Novembre 2015)

Lucou26 a dit:


> pas rapide le SAV de Darty ?



Échange dans la même semaine, avec un jour férié en plein milieu, et d'un produit évidemment non stocké... Ça me semble plutôt extrêmement rapide... [emoji6]


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2015)

Mouais, il ne l'a pas encore, mais non je ne suis pas une mauvaise langue.


----------



## okeeb (11 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Mouais, il ne l'a pas encore, mais non je ne suis pas une mauvaise langue. [emoji14]


Ehehehheheh je comprends son impatience, je suis pareil, mais pour le coup je trouve qu'ils ont fait plutôt fissa...


----------



## Lucou26 (11 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> *Mouais, il ne l'a pas encore, mais non je ne suis pas une mauvaise langue.*



Oulalala ! Tu es une mauvaise langue c’est certain ! lol.

S’il était disponible en magasin je serai reparti avec ma nouvelle bestiole sous le bras… Apple à un bon SAV toutefois il y a aussi des couacs chez eux, nul n’est parfait, lorsqu'on tombe sur un SAV efficace (c’est mon cas) on dit qu'il est excellent, si non ce ne sont que des gros nazes si on galère, pas d’intermédiaire possible ici, pour moi c'est un peu la roulette Russe…

Je serai prévenu par SMS pour aller le retirer, mais tant que je ne l’ai pas encore je ne dis rien ! sourires…


----------



## Lucou26 (11 Novembre 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> Ehehehheheh je comprends son impatience, je suis pareil, mais pour le coup je trouve qu'ils ont fait plutôt fissa...



Par téléphone, le conseiller/technicien de Darty a pris la main par distance mon ordinateur, il a vite cerné le problème, pas de puce Bluetooth ou alors endommagée, tel était le verdict, ensuite aucune hésitation pour m’envoyer par courrier électronique un bon de retour pour un échange ou un remboursement, de ce pas je me suis vite rendu en magasin.

Dès le début finalement ma première idée était la bonne en constatant que le bluetooth n’apparaissait pas dans le rapport système, étrange non ?

Surtout pour le moment aucun retour met au grand jour ce souci rarissime, pour le moment il s’agit bien d’un cas isolé et non pas de toute une série qui en serait affectée !

Voilà pour la petite histoire.


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2015)

Lucou26 a dit:


> Surtout pour le moment aucun retour met au grand jour ce souci rarissime, pour le moment il s’agit bien d’un cas isolé et non pas de toute une série qui en serait affectée !


C'est comme avec n'importe quel matériel, mais c'est pas de chance d'être tombé dessus.


----------



## okeeb (11 Novembre 2015)

En effet, c'est rare d'avoir un tel composant défectueux, mais cela reste un appareil manufacturé comme un autre, donc pas exempt de problèmes.


----------



## Lucou26 (14 Novembre 2015)

Bon voilà je suis allé chercher la nouvelle bestiole chez Darty hier soir, mise en service ce matin et cette fois l'appareil semble fonctionner correctement.
Au démarrage, comme ça aurait dû le faire dès le début, la souris et le clavier ont été reconnus sans encombre.
Je n'ai pas trouvé l'endroit pour mettre ce sujet en "Problème résolu" ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2015)

Lucou26 a dit:


> Bon voilà je suis allé chercher la nouvelle bestiole chez Darty hier soir, mise en service ce matin et cette fois l'appareil semble fonctionner correctement.


En voilà une bonne nouvelle et effectivement, tu étais tombé sur un cas rarissime.

Sinon, il faut d'abord passer ton message avec le préfixe Question et ensuite choisi la Meilleure réponse... http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/ ...dans les réponses.


----------

